# rear disc conversion



## boomer (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi, I have access to a set of chevelle rear discs from a conversion kit and would like to know if i can put them on the rear of a 71 gto to do the conversion or if i have to go with something different. Wanted to know before i pull everything apart. thanks


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

They should work without any problems; you will have to pull the axels to remove the drum brake backing plate on the GTO and replace it with the brackets that holds the rear calipers. My 67 has a chevy 12 bolt and the 4-wheel disk brake kit I ordered was for a GTO.


----------



## boomer (Oct 19, 2009)

thank you


----------

